# Which horse has the best conformation?



## annacatdog (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi
I'm looking to buy a horse and have seen and ridden two that I like and just can't choose between them. If I had to choose a disipline it would be dressage and/or showjumping, although I'm also looking for a 'pleasure' horse as well.

This horse would be my first horse. I have studied the two photos of the horses and can't see anything glaringly wrong. Of course, I would get a full vet check as well. I have been reading all of these posts with great interest (they are fantastic!) and would very much appreciate your comments!

*Horse A*
12,500 AUD, 8 years old, 16.2hh, x Holsteiner








*Horse 6*
12,000 AUD, 7 years old, 17hh, Warmblood


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know what to look for in a dressage/jumpers confo (I'm a western girl, lol) But I really like the first grey. Would certainly catch a judge's attention.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I like the sorrel horse. They are both nice but the second one has a nicer hip.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the sorrel better, but I think maybe the grey may be a better choice if you're wanting to jump. I'm basing this solely on the angle and position of the neck, and am probably totally wrong! Interested to see what the experts have to say....
Kathy


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Grey! But I'm pretty biased so don't mind me xD
*scoots off*


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm kinda bothered by the fact that the sorrel's mane is on the wrong side....If I am not mistake, isn't it kind of a big deal to a judge if it isn't to the right? All mine have always been to the right so I never got a comment even when I was doing english still...Just my OCD speaking out.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the gray but he(?) seems light in bone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I prefer the sorrel; bigger bone, nicer gaskin, big feet and good short back.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> I'm kinda bothered by the fact that the sorrel's mane is on the wrong side....If I am not mistake, isn't it kind of a big deal to a judge if it isn't to the right? All mine have always been to the right so I never got a comment even when I was doing english still...Just my OCD speaking out.


Judges don't give two hoots in dressage and jumping which side the mane is on - it's plaited to compete anyway. 

OP, what is the breeding of these horses, and what have they done? 
Theys are both rather pricey, for me to spend that I would want reasonable breeding and for them to have some experience. Not just a hefty price tag because of the warmblood title.

As for conformation, I'm torn between the two. The grey has a better front end on it, however the tail is set quite high and it looks to have quite a long back (though the photo is terrible so not much can be told about the conformation). 
The chestnut is quite nice, but I definitely wouldn't be paying 12k for it unless it was proven in the competition arena or training at a reasonable level. It also looks a little downhill, and very heavy through the neck and gullet. What type of warmblood is it?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> I'm kinda bothered by the fact that the sorrel's mane is on the wrong side....If I am not mistake, isn't it kind of a big deal to a judge if it isn't to the right? All mine have always been to the right so I never got a comment even when I was doing english still...Just my OCD speaking out.


I've never heard of that before...but then again I don't ride English. Do judges really care about which side the main lies? Just wondering because my horse's mane lies on the left side..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Very interested to know the breeding and show records on these two. 12 grand is a decent chunk of change and the photos don't really show horses that would fetch that (at least in my area). I'm particularly intrigued by the chestnut, as he/she almost looks like a draft x more than a true warmblood.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I just choked on a crisp.

I feel for you guys.. 12k!!

OMY.

I think the sorrel looks more 'compact' and together, but the grey looks built to jump imo.. says the girl who bought a dressage horse thats made to jump :rofl:

Do you have any videos of them moving, pedigree, training levels etc?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

HowClever said:


> Very interested to know the breeding and show records on these two. 12 grand is a decent chunk of change and the photos don't really show horses that would fetch that (at least in my area). *I'm particularly intrigued by the chestnut, as he/she almost looks like a draft x more than a true warmblood*.


My thoughts exactly. 
These are very high prices for horses that don't seem particularly great. 
For 12k, you could get yourself a nice school master. Maybe not a world beater with paces and talent, but it could teach you a lot. For a first horse, I would not advise looking for something young that needs training, just because it's pretty or has good paces.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I like the sturdy looking chestnut, I know 17 isn't too old but it really depends on how he's been used, looks like he's been super well taken care of.
I think he'd be lovely at dressage, not so much as a jumper. Looks like a good hack!

Personally I would go for the grey. I love it's athletic build I think you can go either way with this one. Maybe a nice "floaty" mover and I like it's age. Must have better pictures and maybe a video at this price, level of training? 
Grey is a bit longer but those are some nice long legs, lovely shoulder! 

I'd go with the one that feels right or has the level of training that you need. For a first horse everyone needs to get as close to perfect as possible, especially at those prices!! Good luck in your decision!


----------



## annacatdog (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi guys
Thank you for all your comments. I wish I could find a warmblood schoolmaster for this sort of price! Here in Western Australia, warmblood schoolmasters (10-15 years old that have done a bit of everything) are selling upwards of 20,000 AUD. 90% of all horses for sale here are thoroughbreds, some which have never raced (but potentially trained to race) or are off the track. To get something that has raced but has been re-educated you’re looking at 3-10,000 AUD. To get something straight off the track you are looking at 0-1,500 AUD. 
The grey is a TB X Holstein and has been educated in dressage (knows flying changes) and jumping (competing up to 1.0.5m). The chestnut had a foal at 3 years (she’s 7 now) and has been ridden intermittently since. She is out of a Wunder mare and Percheron. Think she’s being sold for her bloodlines than known competition ability.
I’m looking at WB as I’m a **larger** lady and need something that is able to carry my weight. I also don’t have the experience to retrain a horse from the track.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, prices are crazy in WA compared to SA!
If you go straight to the track, you can get an ottb for doggers money. You only pay over $1000 if it's being sold privately by someone trying to turn it over. Just need to know the right people 
If the grey has its changes and is quiet, then well worth a look. The chestnut, I would probably bypass as a first horse, the Wunder lines can be a bit touch and go, and being a mare with little education is going to make it more difficult for you. An educated horse is the best bet. 

Go and try the grey out, get someone experienced to go with you and ride it themselves. Make sure they put some pressure on the horse and see if it blows up, or tries to work out what they want. You want a horse that is willing to try, not one that is going to blow up and tend to the TB side of its lines.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, funny that you mentioned that the gray is actually a holstiener/TB cross because I was going to say that he looked A LOT more TB than holsteiner to me.

Honestly, between the two, I would take the gray. Yes, the chestnut is heftier, but it doesn't look like she has much in the way of training, based on what you said. If she's been "ridden intermittently," that sounds like she might still be fairly green (again, just going off the rather vague info you gave). The gray has been competing and sounds like he has a good foundation put on him.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Would love to know what part of WA you are in as prices are nowhere near that in my area, not for thoroughbreds at least. 

I would definitely bypass the chestnut as you say you don't have the experience to retrain a TB. If the chestnut has only been ridden intermittently since she foaled at 3, she will need some re-education.

Go and look at the grey, but definitely take someone with you and try to talk them down on the price. There are a few decently educated horses capable of carrying weight around at the moment and for less than 12,500 grand.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The grey is far more athletic looking and IMO I like the angles in the hinds better on that horse than the chestnut (for dressage).
The chestnut is true to her breeding and I don't know how capable she would be, when compared to the grey.

However as I don't think you are looking for a horse to be competitive in higher level dressage on, and as long as the horse passes a vet check, either would be fine. The grey is priced appropriately for it's skill level however I would not pay more than $5000 for the chestnut. For a broodmare with limited "intermittent" training and (IMO) poor breeding for performance $12000 is quite the stretch.


I don't see glaring faults with either as a lower level/pleasure dressage horse. Jumping might be iffy on both. Get a vet check on whichever suits you best, talk the price on the chestnut way down and good luck!!


----------



## annacatdog (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm in Perth ... I've been to a couple of horse sales where nothing was sold for over $850 AUD (lots for $200 AUD, which I think were bought by the meat man) but you can't ride or even sit on them and thought it was too much of a gamble. Although I wanted to save them all!!

I've been looking at WB studs, gumtree and Cavaletti. I'm open to any suggestions of where to look! I don't really want to spend that sort of money! Lol - who does!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

What exactly are you looking for? Would you consider a well built thoroughbred? Do you want something that is already competing? 

I can have a look around and see what I can find. I know of several TB's with some education that are for sale. Not sure if you have a facebook page, but if you do there are several buy/sell horses pages that you should have a look at as a lot of people are advertising on those instead of sites like cavalletti.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Cavalletti: Horses & Ponies

Current cavalletti prices are insane :-( I am holding out hope - by the time I am finished Uni and have time for a horse, I want to have a bit of chesticle enhancement done... I can say it was hubby's idea and justify a 15k pony for myself right??? lol


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Horse for sale : Tall Reliable Fun Warmblood x Not sure if you have looked at him, but he is half the price of either of the 2 you posted.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree with everyone about the grey being the better trained.
I would check some of the suggestions that have been offered.
No need to pay too much!
Keep us updated! Good Luck. susan


----------



## annacatdog (Mar 27, 2012)

HowClever said:


> Horse for sale : Tall Reliable Fun Warmblood x Not sure if you have looked at him, but he is half the price of either of the 2 you posted.


Lol ... I've already contacted the owner for more info and photos. Just waiting for them to get back to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Does it NEED to be a warmblood? As said, there are plenty of good, quiet performance TB's around for half the price of those WB's you posted. Even a nice QH could suit you, I know a few going around down here in elementary/medium dressage and that are also jumping pretty good heights. And for about 1/3 of the price of even a 'cheap' WB!!


----------



## annacatdog (Mar 27, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Does it NEED to be a warmblood? As said, there are plenty of good, quiet performance TB's around for half the price of those WB's you posted. Even a nice QH could suit you, I know a few going around down here in elementary/medium dressage and that are also jumping pretty good heights. And for about 1/3 of the price of even a 'cheap' WB!!


Hi, no it doesn't have to be a WB - just need something to carry my weight so anything that is well built and a weight carrier! I'm tall so need 16hh plus. I would like something that has done a bit of everything or has the potential to! Age is not important nor sex or colour. I'm a beginner rider in my later years!

My close friend is also looking for a new dressage champion - or potential! She rides at elementary level. Looking for something 16.2 hh ish (she's also tall). Age under 10. She would prefer a warmblood but will look at anything which fits the bill. 

If you have anything suitable we would love to hear from you! Thanks guys (we are both new to Perth and the horsey crowd here!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Just as a side note but I'm 6'8 and I don't ride anything over 16 hands.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Are you working with an instructor? I ask because I know of a cute, talented 4 year old TB for sale who has a lot of potential. He's pretty well educated through walk and trot, but still green on his canter work though so unsure if he would be suitable. 

Otherwise, definitely have a look at some of the facebook pages as there have been some lovely horses sold through there lately. http://www.facebook.com/pages/BuySell-Horses-and-Tack-Western-Australia/106548809380508 That is probably the busiest one, but there are plenty of others too.

I really wouldn't limit yourself to just warmbloods as there are some fantastic TB's and stockhorses/QHs around that are more than capable of carrying a bit of weight and suited for dabbling in the lower levels of pretty much any discipline. And a MUCH nicer price!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

OkieGal said:


> I like the gray but he(?) seems light in bone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I didn't like how light his bone is. Too fine for weight carrying and jumping.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Just as a side note but I'm 6'8 and I don't ride anything over 16 hands.


 Wow Kevin, I would probably be able to walk straight between your legs, all 5'2 of me :lol:


----------

